# DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

					Der Verkaufsstart von Sim City 5 ist - vorsichtig gesprochen - gründlich misslungen. Electronic Arts muss sich wegen zu knapp kalkulierter Server-Kapazitäten mit schweren Vorwürfen und bekräftigter Kritik gegenüber Digital Rights Management, kurz DRM, auseinandersetzen. Wie schon in den Fällen Battlefield 3 und Diablo 3 kommen nun wieder Fragen auf, ob und wenn ja wie das teuer gekaufte Spiel beim Händler oder direkt bei Electrnonic Arts zurückgegeben werden kann. PC Games Hardware versucht, einen Überblick zur Rechtslage zu verschaffen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*


----------



## RRCRoady (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Das Problem ist doch dass wenn es in 2 Wochen einwandfrei läuft die meisten die Startprobleme "vergessen" haben, vom Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht werden wieder einmal viel zu wenige gebrauch machen und die Publisher werden genau so weitermachen wie bisher.


----------



## Lancer. (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch dass wenn es in 2 Wochen einwandfrei läuft die meisten die Startprobleme "vergessen" haben, vom Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht werden wieder einmal viel zu wenige gebrauch machen und die Publisher werden genau so weitermachen wie bisher.


 
Hat ja Blizzard auch erfolgreich gemacht, einfach Abwarten und Tee Trinken das Problem wird sich schon von alleine Lösen. Da kann selbst die Verbraucherzentrale nichts machen, wen der Publisher kein Hirn hat kann man ihn auch keins mehr Hinein prügeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Blizzard musste sich allerdings im Nachging mit den Verbraucherzentralen auseinandersetzen. Solche Dinge wirken manchmal schlimmer, als gelegentliche Rückgaben von Spielen. Denn die sind dann eher das Problem der Händler, nicht aber der Publishern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Man kann wirklich nur hoffen das die Kunden es knallhart durchziehen und die mal richtig in den Regen stellen. Die anderen Parteien sollten natürlich auch denen auf die Füße treten.


----------



## Malkolm (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



RRCRoady schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch dass wenn es in 2 Wochen einwandfrei läuft die meisten die Startprobleme "vergessen" haben, vom Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht werden wieder einmal viel zu wenige gebrauch machen und die Publisher werden genau so weitermachen wie bisher.


 
wo ist denn da ein Problem? Wird ein Mangel behoben liegt er nunmal nicht mehr vor und alles ist bestens.
Und wenn der Verbraucher seine Rechte nicht wahrnimmt ist das doch wohl kaum das Problem des Publishers oder?
Das Probleme in der Startphase einen Online-gebundenen Spiels auftreten können (und höchst wahrscheinlich auch werden) sollte doch nun wirklich allgemein bekannt sein. Wer sich trotzdem darauf einlässt tut das doch freiwillig.

Es gibt nunmal kein Recht darauf, dass "alles sofort genau so ist wie ich das will"


----------



## Netboy (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



> Man kann wirklich nur hoffen das die Kunden es knallhart durchziehen und die mal richtig in den Regen stellen


Da die meisten Kunden aber Kiddies sind wird wie immer nichts passieren.


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Malkolm schrieb:


> wo ist denn da ein Problem? Wird ein Mangel behoben liegt er nunmal nicht mehr vor und alles ist bestens.
> Und wenn der Verbraucher seine Rechte nicht wahrnimmt ist das doch wohl kaum das Problem des Publishers oder?
> Das Probleme in der Startphase einen Online-gebundenen Spiels auftreten können (und höchst wahrscheinlich auch werden) sollte doch nun wirklich allgemein bekannt sein. Wer sich trotzdem darauf einlässt tut das doch freiwillig.
> 
> Es gibt nunmal kein Recht darauf, dass "alles sofort genau so ist wie ich das will"


 Doch genau DARAUF hast du ein Recht, oder sagt dir der Publisher was anderes? Zudem ist es ja nicht nur die Startphase, sondern ziemlich sicher in jedem Ferienzeitraum und und und der Fall. Hat man ja wunderbar an WoW auch gesehen usw usw usw. Da hat sich auch erst was getan, als die Deutschen auf AeriePeak enraged sind 

Also von daher, ruhig sofort zur Verbraucherzentrale rennen. Die Publisher merkens sonst einfach nicht, bzw rechnen einfach durch: 1. Kosten für Server damit alles problemlos läuft <-> 2. Kosten durch unzufriedene Kunden. So lange 1. höher ist als 2. wird sich daran NICHTS ändern...


----------



## Malkolm (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Nein das ist schlicht falsch (und wird im Text übrigens auch erläutert). Man hat kein Recht darauf, dass alles sofort einwandfrei ist, sondern muss erst eine angemessene Frist zur Mangelbeseitigung einräumen, bevor man weitere Schritte unternehmen kann. Wo kämen wir denn sonst auch hin...


----------



## amdpro (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Netboy schrieb:


> Da die meisten Kunden aber Kiddies sind wird wie immer nichts passieren.


 
Und wer gibt ihnen das Geld um es zu "Verschwenden" (an Assi-Firmen wie EA)? 

Kinder dürfen nicht Arbeiten ohne die Erlaubnis ihrer Eltern.
Kinder dürfen nichts ausgeben ohne die Erlaubnis ihrer Eltern. (Selbst Jugendliche nur eingeschränkt und im Zweifelsfall verliert der Händler)
Kinder dürfen auch kein DSL Anschluss beziehen.

Aber alles Welt schreit: DIE KINDER! DIE KINDER! BESCHÜTZT DENN NIEMAND UNSERE KINDER!!! ...während ich Kaffee trinken gehe und shopping mache? 

Assi Firmen + Assi Eltern = Assi Kinder --> Assi Kinder Handlungen und Entscheidungen.


----------



## Atma (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Netboy schrieb:


> Da die meisten Kunden aber Kiddies sind wird wie immer nichts passieren.


Sim City zielt natürlich voll und ganz auf die typischen CoD & Co. Kiddies ab .... genau 

Was für ein Bullshit.


----------



## Amigo (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Wie man sich den ganzen Mist nur freiwillig antun kann ist mir ja ein Rätsel... einfach abwarten und nicht zum Release kaufen.
Würde der Großteil es genauso machen, die Publisher würden ganz schnell einlenken und sich mal wieder etwas mehr Mühe geben... wer jetzt anfängt sich sich aufzuregen und sein Spiel zurück gibt ist einfach dämlich. 

Vorher denken, dann handeln(kaufen)... 

(ja, ist sehr überspitzt)


----------



## mumaker (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

EA hat sich mir BF3 zu viele fehler geleistet, von daher wird auch nichts mehr von EA gekauft xDDDD. ich verstehe nicht warum kinder weiter von EA etwas kaufen. man muss ja extremst dumm sein um das nich zu verstehen!


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Atma schrieb:


> Sim City zielt natürlich voll und ganz auf die typischen CoD & Co. Kiddies ab .... genau
> 
> Was für ein Bullshit.


 Nach dem was ich gelesen habe ist das die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Neronomicon (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Deswegen ja auch Spiele mit dauerhafter online Bindung nicht oder für max. 20 € kaufen. Dann ist es mir auch egal ob ich es zurückgeben kann oder ein Totalverlust ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

BGB = "Bürger Gesetz Buch"

das studiert meine frau und hat in 2 Wochen Prüfung, ich sehe das buch jeden tag.
das buch ist sehr interessant , würde man dieses buch öfters in betracht ziehen würde man auf einige konflikten stoßen, 

beispiel 1,
Pcie 3.0 es wird gesagt das es Doppel so schnell sei als das pcie 2.0, wie wir aber alle wissen stimmt das gar nicht, hab das mal getestet und kam dahinter das 3.0 gar nicht schnelle ist, sprich das Doppel so schnell trifft hier nicht zu.

beispiel 2,
USB 3.0
auf der Verpackung steht Full Speed mit sprich 3.0 Standard und angaben wie schnell dieser doch sei, aber in der Realität gar nicht der Packung in spricht , sprich bei Benchmarks kommen ganz andere zahlen und der USB stick ist viel langsamer als auf der Packung versprochen wird, dafür gibts doch ein Gesetz im BGB. müsste ich mal gucken wie es sich nennt.


----------



## Atma (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich gelesen habe ist das die Zielgruppe.


Ah ja, wo bzw. was hast du denn gelesen? Bitte mit Quelle.


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

Naja im gegensatz zu Blizzard und co. haben Ea und maxis ihren fehler recht flott eingesehen. Jeder bekommt zur entschädigung ein kostenloses Spiel und ich hab von Amazon auch nen 5Euro Gutschein bekommen.
Außerdem wurden die Server in nichtmal ner halben Woche verdoppelt!
Ich kann mittlerweile relativ problemlos spielen.
Klar man hätte von ausgehen können aber ich denke man wollte unnötige kosten mit zu vielen ungenutzten Server vermeiden und hat deshalb erstmal abgewartet wie viele tatsächlich spielen, das waren dann aber dann doch wohl unerwartet viele das man nun solche aktionen wie spiele verschenken starten muss.


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Atma schrieb:


> Ah ja, wo bzw. was hast du denn gelesen? Bitte mit Quelle.


 Das Spiel soll kaum Anspruch haben.


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nein das ist schlicht falsch (und wird im Text übrigens auch erläutert). Man hat kein Recht darauf, dass alles sofort einwandfrei ist, sondern muss erst eine angemessene Frist zur Mangelbeseitigung einräumen, bevor man weitere Schritte unternehmen kann. Wo kämen wir denn sonst auch hin...


 Und die gestrichenen Features kann dir dein Verkäufer nicht geben... Das ist 100% absehbar. Eine Fristsetzung kann daher aufgrund der Unmöglichkeit entfallen....

Wenn Klugscheisen, dann aber doch bitte richtig 

Wenn am neuen Fernseher die Fernbedinung fehlt, kann der Händler nacherfüllen, und hat dazu auch ne Frist. Wenn aber das Display kaputt ist, dann kannste auf die Fristsetzung verzichten, einfach weils klar ist, dass das Ding irreparabel ist. Da kannste nur warten auf nen neuen Fernseher. 

Und ja, Probleme kann es mal geben, aber man kann sich eben auch der gleichen Handhabe bedienen, wie die Hersteller "Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter".... Sprich probieren kann man es. Natürlich setzt man gleich noch die Frist. 7 Tage sollten da ausreichen, und vorsorglich geht man auch gleich zur Verbraucherzentrale... Es ist zwar traurig, aber man muss einfach richtig auf die Kacke hauen. Dann kommt man auch relativ problemlos zu seinem Recht. Ansonsten wird man am langen Arm verdursten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Wer was spielt kann man nicht am Alter festmachen, es ist einfach nur eine Zielgruppe mit bestimmten Vorlieben


----------



## Septimus (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Netboy schrieb:


> Da die meisten Kunden aber Kiddies sind wird wie immer nichts passieren.


 

Nein, die meisten Käufer sind Wiederholungstäter. 
Die die vorher rumgedröhnt haben sie kaufen so etwas nicht weil bestimmte Inhalte/Funktionen fehlen -siehe CoD...- sind dann die die Spieler die man danach mit dem Mangelhaftem Produkt spielend im Internet wiederfindet.
Da setzt kein Denkprozess ein der das verhindert, das ist Gruppen gesteuert. Haste das Spiel nicht kannste im Freundeskreis nicht mit reden, gehörst nicht dazu weil du ja deine eigene Meinung durch setzen wolltest. Also kaufst du dir das Spiel doch weil "man will ja nicht Abseits stehen"

Jetzt bekommen die Spieler die das vorher wussten und sich Aufgeregt haben, einen Gutschein für das nächste Problemkind aus dem Hause EA/Origin und werden den Hersteller/Publisher wieder in den Himmel jubeln wie gut er doch sei. Und wieder findet kein Lernprozess statt, wieder wird Blind in die Schüssel gegriffen und wieder wird dafür auch noch dank spendiert.

Eine eigene Meinung zu den Vorgängen haben ist eines, diese aber konsequent umsetzen um eben ein Zeichen zu setzen das andere. Vielen Spielern fehlt es wirklich an Rückgrat, die lassen sich lieber weiter die Möhre vor die Nase kleben und von den Publishern durch die Arena schleifen.

Das letzte neue Spiel was ich mir gekauft habe ist schon lange her. A) bieten die Publisher mir nur nur noch Grafikdemos ohne Inhalt, B) fehlt der Inhalt den ich dann noch teuer dazu kaufen soll und C) sind viele Spiele nur noch für Lernunfähige aufgebaut, Casualdreck der nach 20 sec. schon zum Erfolg führen muß damit er Akzeptiert wird. Darauf kann ich gut und gern verzichten.


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Septimus schrieb:


> ... "man will ja nicht Abseits stehen"...



Ja das ist echt traurig, das heutzutage keine Persönlichkeiten mehr geschaffen werden, sondern nur noch Retorten, die einem alles nachplappern...


----------



## JimMarshall (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Vor gut 10 Jahren waren Spiele noch nicht so kommerzbehaftet wie heute. Damals hat es sich noch gelohnt, qualitativ hochwertige Spiele zu entwickeln. Heute geht es nur noch darum, wie viele Millionen man aus einem Spiel herausholen kann. Möglich wurde das durch abgestumpfte Spieler, die sich mit immer weniger zufrieden gaben und trotzdem bereit waren, immer mehr zu bezahlen. 

Und mit diesen DRM-Maßnahmen wollen die Publisher keine Raubkopierer bekämpfen, sondern ehrliche Käufer gängeln, solange bis die die Schnautze voll haben und sich eine Konsole kaufen. Denn wenn erst mal alle Gamer eine Konsole haben, gibt es keine PC-Spieler mehr. Dann kann man sich die PC-Versionen sparen und den Gamern mit Hilfe von Sony und MS alles aufs Auge drücken, was PC-Spieler nie ohne Shitstorm fressen würden. 

Das ist jetzt natürlich etwas verkürzt, aber das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck.


Schon als Sim City angekündigt und bekannt wurde, dass das Spiel eine permanente Online-Verbindung erfordert, war mir schon die "Entschuldigung" seitens EA zu den Serverproblemen beim Release im Wortlaut bekannt. "Wir haben nicht mit dem enormen Ansturm gerechnet". Hmm, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Hmm, woher nur. Ahja, von Ubisoft und Activisio/Blizzard. 

Wem wollen die eigentlich erzählen, dass sie nicht mit dem Ansturm gerechnet haben, wenn sie doch Werbung machen wie die Blöden und hoffen, dass sich Zigmillionen Exemplare ihrer Spiele verkaufen? Und wenn sich so viele Leute das Spiel kaufen, ist auch klar, dass es diese auch möglichst schnell zocken wollen. 

Denen waren die Probleme selbstverständlich schon klar, als sie sich dazu entschlossen haben, dem Spiel einen permanenten Onlinezwang zu verpassen. Die haben sicher abgeschätzt, wie viele verärgerte Spieler ihr Spiel zurück geben würden und dafür die Kosten kalkuliert. Und dann haben sie berechnet, was es kosten würde, die Serverkapazitäten zum Release aufzustocken. Und offenbar wäre es teurer geworden, die Serverkapazitäten aufzustocken, auch weil viele Gamer Lemminge sind, die blind in ihr Verderben rennen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Recht und Gesetz hin oder her. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kunde selbst Schuld ist, wenn er sich ein Spiel kauft und sich vorher nicht informiert. Denn genau deswegen entstehen Beschwerden: Mangelnde Kommunikation zwischen Firma und Kunde. Freilich gehört es dazu, dass die Firma ausdrücklich mitteilt, dass es so und so aussieht (was die Entwickler im Falle von SimCity gemacht haben). Aber letztendlich muss der Kunde sich einfach vorher informieren und sich nicht von Marketinggewäsch blenden lassen. Ansonsten ist er selbst Schuld an seiner Enttäuschung. 

Und wenn die EA-Server nicht funktionieren, dann ist doch der Entwickler nicht daran Schuld, oder sehe ich das falsch? Denn an den Servern sitzen andere Leute.


----------



## INU.ID (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Das EA mit einem entsprechenden Ansturm hätte rechnen müssen ist klar, das trifft aber auch auf die Käufer zu. Ist ja nicht so als wäre es der erste Release auf diese Art. Und wenn vorher bekannt ist unter welchen Bedingungen ein Spiel läuft (bzw. nicht läuft), dann ist es mMn schon ein wenig frech sich hinterher in einer Rezension darüber auszulassen, und zb. aufgrund von DRM-Beschränkungen nur einen Stern zu vergeben. Niemand muß irgendwelche Software kaufen, und wenn man schon etwas "bewegen" will, dann besser mit einem Boykott des Spiels statt es nach dem Kauf schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Hat ja Blizzard auch erfolgreich gemacht, einfach Abwarten und Tee Trinken das Problem wird sich schon von alleine Lösen. Da kann selbst die Verbraucherzentrale nichts machen, wenn der Publisher Kunde kein Hirn hat kann man ihn auch keins mehr Hinein prügeln.


Habe mal deinen Post korrigiert.


----------



## JimMarshall (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das EA mit einem entsprechenden Ansturm hätte rechnen müssen ist klar, das trifft aber auch auf die Käufer zu. Ist ja nicht so als wäre es der erste Release auf diese Art. Und wenn vorher bekannt ist unter welchen Bedingungen ein Spiel läuft (bzw. nicht läuft), dann ist es mMn schon ein wenig frech sich hinterher in einer Rezension darüber auszulassen, und zb. aufgrund von DRM-Beschränkungen nur einen Stern zu vergeben. Niemand muß irgendwelche Software kaufen, und wenn man schon etwas "bewegen" will, dann besser mit einem Boykott des Spiels statt es nach dem Kauf schlecht zu machen.


 
Da hast du völlig recht. Aber wie gesagt, viele Spieler sind Lemminge! Ich erlebe es doch immer wieder, wenn sich Bekannte z.B. BF3 gekauft haben, sich bei FB über das Spiel auslassen und später Post zu Dead Space 3 schreiben, die so oder so ähnlich lauten: "Kann es kaum erwarten". 

Die Publisher treiben ihr böses Spiel und die Spieler tanzen nach ihrer Pfeiffe. Selbst wenn Einige mal auf ihr langersehntes Spiel verzichten, gibt es immer noch genug Lemminge, die es trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

im gegensatz zu blizzard oder sonst wem wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Server Kapazitäten so drastisch erhöht das man mittlerweile immer mit wenigen Minuten wartezeit ins Spiel kommt und spielen kann.


----------



## JimMarshall (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu blizzard oder sonst wem wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Server Kapazitäten so drastisch erhöht das man mittlerweile immer mit wenigen Minuten wartezeit ins Spiel kommt und spielen kann.


 
Ja wenn das so schnell geht, fragt man sich doch: Warum nicht gleich so? Muss es immer erst einen Shitstorm geben, damit die Publisher aus dem Quark kommen?


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

naja ich denke man hat wirklich mit etwas weniger ansturm gerechnet und wenn bei wenig ansturm die hälfte der server leer gewesen wären dann wäre das ein reines minus gewesen.
Ist halt rein auf den Gewinn ausgelegt und den konnte man am besten erzielen indem man erstmal abwartet wie viele server tatsächlich gebraucht werden und dann erst dem entsprechend viele an den start bringt.
Ist halt nicht so toll aber ich finde das es bei Sim City um welten besser lief wie bei diablo, wie schon geschrieben wurde blizzard hat das problem stur ausgessesen, Maxis und Ea verschenken als entschuldigung demnächst an jeden käufer ein Spiel und haben innerhalb kürzester zeit das gröbste problem gelöst, nämlich das man nicht spielen konnte


----------



## Freakless08 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> naja ich denke man hat wirklich mit etwas weniger ansturm gerechnet und wenn bei wenig ansturm die hälfte der server leer gewesen wären dann wäre das ein reines minus gewesen.


Man hätte dann aber die überkapazität wieder abschalten können. Statt dessen bestellt man lieber zu wenig Server. Und das ist nicht das erste mal. EA scheint sich häufiger zu verkalkulieren.



> Ist halt rein auf den Gewinn ausgelegt und den konnte man am besten erzielen indem man erstmal abwartet wie viele server tatsächlich gebraucht werden und dann erst dem entsprechend viele an den start bringt.


Jep. Der PC User lässt sich gerne Melken und findet das auch toll laut deinem Post. Warum EA nicht einfach eine Warteschleife programmiert hat bei der jeder Spieler alle 30 Minuten gekickt wird um dann den nächsten Spieler für 30 Minuten zocken lassen zu können während der vorrige Spieler in eine Warteschleife geschoben wird bis wieder ein Platz frei ist. Ich meine so ein Feature währe doch 



> Maxis und Ea verschenken als entschuldigung demnächst an jeden käufer ein Spiel


Boah wie genial. Dann muss man das lahme Sim City gar nicht mehr zocken das man eigentlich nur gekauft hat um... ka... für den Schrank gekauft habe und ich kann mich auf das Gratisspiel freuen. *ironie off*


> und haben innerhalb kürzester zeit das gröbste problem gelöst, nämlich das man nicht spielen konnte


Ja. Ich sage auch "DANKE EA". Der Publisher hat dafür gesorgt das ein Spiel das ca. 50-60 Euro kostet und bei Veröffentlichung nicht funktioniert nach einigen Tagen halbwegs Spielbar ist. Genial.
Ich will mehr nicht spielbare Spiele die danach dank den Supertollen Publisher spielbar gemacht werden. Day 0 Patchs und beheben von Serverproblemen nach ein paar Tagen. Ach wo wären die PC Spieler ohne diese  tollen neumodischen Sachen?
Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie das damals so war. CD rein, installieren und Spielen war noch Oldskool für Oma und Opa. Ich warte lieber auf Patches und Serverfixes für meine am Verkaufstag gekauften Spiele... das ist cool und total in!


----------



## amdpro (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> naja ich denke man hat wirklich mit etwas weniger ansturm gerechnet und wenn bei wenig ansturm die hälfte der server leer gewesen wären dann wäre das ein reines minus gewesen.
> Ist halt rein auf den Gewinn ausgelegt und den konnte man am besten erzielen indem man erstmal abwartet wie viele server tatsächlich gebraucht werden und dann erst dem entsprechend viele an den start bringt.
> Ist halt nicht so toll aber ich finde das es bei Sim City um welten besser lief wie bei diablo, wie schon geschrieben wurde blizzard hat das problem stur ausgessesen, Maxis und Ea verschenken als entschuldigung demnächst an jeden käufer ein Spiel und haben innerhalb kürzester zeit das gröbste problem gelöst, nämlich das man nicht spielen konnte


 
Schwachsinn! IT Technisch meine ich!  

Das Stichwort ist Cloudcomputing! Blizzard z.B. bucht Serverkapazitäten dynamisch. Je nach Last / Spielerandrang. Das ist seit Jahren mitterweile schon Standart so zu verfahren. Weil mit Außnahme von wenigen Tagen im Jahr wie Weihnachten, kann keiner wissen, wie viel Leute zu welcher Zeit zu welchem komischen Ereignis sich gerade jetzt meinen einloggen/Spielen zu wollen. Geht einfach nicht. Also kauft man live und ondemand Serverkapazitäten und technisch ist das auch überhaupt kein Problem. Amazon z.B. bietet sowas sogar an.

D.h. also: Wenn also so ein Flitzpiepenpublisher wie EA meint, sie müssten an Serverkapazitäten sparen, dann sind nicht die Server überlastet oder zu wenig - NEIN - EA spart dann einfach nur zu der Zeit Geld auf Kosten der Spieler / Kunden! 
Denn wen juckts? Das Geld ist schon über die Ladentheke gewandert, egal wenn die Server noch 5 Wochen überlaufen sind, solange bis genügend Leute ihr Spiel wieder zurückgebracht haben.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das EA mit einem entsprechenden Ansturm hätte rechnen müssen ist klar, das trifft aber auch auf die Käufer zu. Ist ja nicht so als wäre es der erste Release auf diese Art. Und wenn vorher bekannt ist unter welchen Bedingungen ein Spiel läuft (bzw. nicht läuft), dann ist es mMn schon ein wenig frech sich hinterher in einer Rezension darüber auszulassen, und zb. aufgrund von DRM-Beschränkungen nur einen Stern zu vergeben. Niemand muß irgendwelche Software kaufen, und wenn man schon etwas "bewegen" will, dann besser mit einem Boykott des Spiels statt es nach dem Kauf schlecht zu machen.



Sorry, aber hast du schonmal was von Spontankauf gehört? Ich informiere mich nicht jedes mal wenn ich etwas kaufe einen ganzen Tag darüber was mich erwartet oder was nicht. Sowas kann man und darf man nicht vorraussetzen. Ich würde mir Sim City nicht kaufe, einfach weil es nicht mein Genre ist aber dennoch fänd ich es bescheiden wenn ein Spiel, dass ich Spontan gekauft habe nicht so läuft wie es soll.


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

@Freakless

jetzt breiteste aber den Shitstorm gegen Maxis und EA auf mich aus xD
War nur meine Meinung !
aber hey das du sie nicht teilst sieht man ja 
Meinte eig. nur das es auch hätte schlimmer kommen können und ich das vorgehen besser finde als zb. bei BLizzard.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> @Freakless
> 
> jetzt breiteste aber den Shitstorm gegen Maxis und EA auf mich aus xD


Scheiß Sturm?
Wollt halt nur meine Meinung dazu los werden und das ich deine Meinung nicht so wirklich "annehme".
Früher war es auch kein Problem ein Spiel zu entwickeln, verkaufen und dann beim Kunden eben zu spielen.
Diese selbst gemachten Probleme bzl. Spielverhinderer (DRM durch always on oder Onlineaccounts) nervt einfach tierisch.


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

Hatte ja geschrieben das man merkt das du meine Meinung nicht teilst, wirkte auf mich nur so ähnlich wie eine Nachricht gegen EA auf Fb oder so, Shitstorm halt, wenn dir das nichts sagt lebst du wirklich bischen hinterm Mond...


----------



## Freakless08 (10. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Shitstorm ist eine Zusammensetzung aus Shit und Storm also Scheiß Sturm und bei einem Shitstorm sind mehrere Leute beteiligt und hier schreibe ich nur einen Kommentar meiner Meinung die eben nicht so positiv ggü EA/Maxis ist und auch deine Positive Einstellung zu dem Thema kritisiert und sowas nennt man *Diskussion* oder wenn du es anders betrachten möchtest geht es vll als ein *Flame* durch. Natürlich gibt es auch Firmen die es (für eine Gewisse Zeit) genauso oder schlechter gemacht haben, aber dadurch wird das was zur Zeit schlecht ist (EA) nicht besser. Man kann nur hoffen das die Entwickler/Publisher aus ihren Fehlern lernen aber in diesen Fällen sind sie eher lernresistent, unter anderem auch dadurch das sich eher die PC Spieler anpassen und es irgendwann einfach hinnehmen statt zu boykottieren.

Kannst auch selbst nachlesen das Shitstorm für eine Antwort/Gegenkommentar falsch gewählt ist.


----------



## DAkuma (11. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> Naja im gegensatz zu Blizzard und co. haben Ea und maxis ihren fehler recht flott eingesehen. Jeder bekommt zur entschädigung ein kostenloses Spiel und ich hab von Amazon auch nen 5Euro Gutschein bekommen.


 
Ja und?

Es gab aber gerade in den 3-4 Start-tagen massive Probleme auch für nicht Käufer. Origin ist durch die Downloads/Registrierungen/Logins massiv eingebrochen. Das ganze lief von Loginschwierigkeiten über nicht vorhande Spielebibliotheken bis "zur zeit leider nicht verfügbar" ab.

Es waren eben nicht nur Sim City Käufer betroffen nur die nicht-käufer bekommen wieder gar nichts. Das ignoriert EA aber wieder fleißig und Nicht Käufer bekommen keine entschädigung für ihre Probleme. Ansich ist das verschenken also auch nur eine billige PR-Aktion für die Käufer, damit sie nicht gleich aus frust das Game zurück geben.


----------



## Gameover91 (11. März 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht positiv eingestellt.
Ich wollte nur mal,im gegensatz zu der maße, die wenigen positiven dinge an dem problem aufzeigen.
Aber hey mit allem was ihr hier schreibt hab ihr Recht ich stimme euch da im grunde voll zu, ich persönlich betrachte das aber so trocken das ich nicht davom ausgehe das sich irgendwas ändern wird selbst wenns 100k ein stern bewertungen bei Amazon oder absolut miese Metacrit bewertungen gebe würde.
Bei Battlefield hats ja nichtmal groß was gebracht das jeder Nachrichtensender drüber berichtet hat.
Deswegen bin ich froh das Ea WENIGSTENS!!! so an dem problem gearbeitet hat, nach den bisherigen entwicklungen in der branche hätte ich eher damit gerechnet das sie einfach abwarten bis keiner mehr bock auf das spiel hat und die übrigen dann anständig spielen können.
Also braucht ihr mir nicht mehr "wiedersprechen" wie gesagt ich teile eure meinung habe aber keine lust iwie zu protestieren weil ich einfach denke das es sowieso nichts bringt.


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

und mit genau der Einstellung würde die Berliner Mauer heute noch stehen, würden wir noch immer freudig AKWs bauen usw usw usw usw.


----------



## Gameover91 (11. März 2013)

War mir irgendwie klar das sowas kommt^^
Hier gehts um Spiele nicht um Politik und ich glaube in der Games-Industrie sind Ziele schwerer durchzusetzen als in der Politik.


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Eher andersrum. Der Kunde sitzt hier nämlich am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> War mir irgendwie klar das sowas kommt^^
> Hier gehts um Spiele nicht um Politik und ich glaube in der Games-Industrie sind Ziele schwerer durchzusetzen als in der Politik.


 Achso klar, und bei so vielen Dingen in der Politik/Weltgeschichte haben die Leute Leib und Leben riskiert. Welches Risiko geht man bitte hier ein? 

Ach ja richtig. Eventuell muss man mal auf sinnentleerten Konsum verzichten. Das wars dann aber auch...

Aber nicht mal dazu sind die meisten Leute mehr in der Lage. Deswegen geht unser Staat auch vor die Hunde...


----------



## DAkuma (11. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> War mir irgendwie klar das sowas kommt^^
> Hier gehts um Spiele nicht um Politik und ich glaube in der Games-Industrie sind Ziele schwerer durchzusetzen als in der Politik.


 
Wenns dich tröstet ich hab das auch schon Facebook und Twitter in Support bzw. bei EA reingetippt und reaktion gabs nur von 2 Trottel die mir weiß machen wollten Origin hatte um die beiden Release tage keine Probleme gehabt und die leute haben sich das alles nur Eingebildet, von EA ansich gabs da natürlich nichts als Reaktion.


----------



## Odin0001 (16. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

Also ich Persönlich sehe das anders. Hier liegt doch nicht nur eindeutig Verbrauchertäuschung vor, sondern auch Betrug und Vertragsbruch.
Ich gehe doch auch kein halbes Auto oder nen halben Ferseher kaufen.
Ich habe leider diesen Schrott gekauft.
Aber, ich werde nie, nie wieder ein Produkt dieser Firmen kaufen.

Mit bösem grrruß.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

GE-OH-GE! GE-OH-GE! ^^


----------



## DarkMo (16. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

mensch sky, soviele likes kann ich garnich geben, wie ich geben wöllt xD

der fall der berliner mauer war einfacher zu erreichen, als nem spiele-publisher seine meinung durch boykott zu zeigen? also ich hab ja in geschichte scho eher ausm fenster geglotzt und den mädels beim... sport zugeschaut  aber dass mit dem todesstreifen und sonem quatsch hab ich dann doch noch mitbekommen bei all dem auf und ab 

aber stimmt schon, persönlicher verzicht auf ein spiel ist natürlich viel schlimmer als leib und leben zu riskieren.


----------



## Gameover91 (18. März 2013)

An die Hater-Abteilung, 
Heute wurde bekannt gegeben was uns für kostenlose Spiele erwarten. 
Unter anderem:
Dead Space3, Battlefield 3, Mass effect 3,
Nfs Most Wanted und noch weitere.
Ich finde das ist mal ne Mega Fette Entschädigung!


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*

jo! alles wieder gut! fakt ist doch: das sind alte games am ende ihres lebens. wer an denen interesse hat(te) der hat sie schon längst. man hat also in sehr vielen (sicher, bei einigen mag die aktion wirklich was bringen) fällen einfach nur nen gutschein für irgendwas, was einen nur am rande intressiert. und dank dlc politik nur halbe games ^^ also gerade bf3 (den rest kenn ich nur vom hörensagen) hat man ja nichma b2k ^^ man muss noch extra premium kaufen oder eben einzel dlc's wenn man das spiel komplettieren möchte. und einige machen das auch -> durch ne geschenk aktion einnahmen generiert.

aber hey, das sind echt unsre voll tollen freunde jetzt plötzlich! aber immerhin beweisen sie humor (oder so ähnlich), denn sc4 wird auch verschenkt  "du hast für sc bezahlt, dann sollst du auch ein richtiges sc bekommen! also äh, teil4 halt".


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2013)

*AW: DRM-Debakel Sim City 5: Ihre Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte analysiert*



Gameover91 schrieb:


> Dead Space3, Battlefield 3, Mass effect 3,
> Nfs Most Wanted und noch weitere.
> Ich finde das ist mal ne Mega Fette Entschädigung!


Nö, MW st schelcht, BF3 wird wohl schon bald abgelöst, DS3 müssen sie wohl loswerden, und MS3 gibt schon für 20€. 
Sieht mir eher nach Resteverwertung aus, sonst wäre was besseres dabei.


----------



## Gameover91 (19. März 2013)

Naja für die ach so raffgierigen Publisher ne coole Aktion. Als das Psn down gegangen ist gab's nur Müll-games. 
Naja ich merk schon hier bringt's wirklich 0 iwas.  Positives über Ea oder Maxis zu verlieren, wird sowieso gnadenlos nieder argumentiert. 
Aber mich freut's konnte Sim City recht problemlos spielen und hatte wirklich bisher ne menge Spaß mit dem Spiel und darum geht's mir letztendlich. 
Wenn ich dann jetzt noch ein kostenloses Spiel bekomme freut's mich einfach nur umso mehr.  Wollte mir Nfs eh noch kaufen das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt 
Achja und zu Bf3, hab um die 100std. Spielzeit und davon min. 80% auf den Standard Maps die Dlc Maps wurden meines Erachtens nach nur solange gespielt wie sie aktuell waren. Kann man mit Cs 1.6 Vergleichen 1000 maps und trotzdem spielen die meisten Dust2.


----------

